# First traditional blouse ( From Romania )



## lumi (Jun 27, 2014)

This is my first romanian blouse , called "Ie" . 
It was an old dream of mine that finally became true .
I'm very proud to wear it !!


----------



## My name is Ema (Jul 12, 2013)

Beautiful...and you should be proud to wear it! Love things that take us back to our origins.


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow! it is a dream come true. Well done.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

beautiful.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

The embroidery on your blouse is beautiful. Did you buy it or make it?


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh I love this blouse. Just beautiful!! I wish it was mine.


----------



## lumi (Jun 27, 2014)

I made it myself .
I only used cross stitches .


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Lovely and I cannot imagine the hours you spent!


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

Montana Gramma said:


> Lovely and I cannot imagine the hours you spent!


The blouse is exquisite!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I Love it! You did a wonderful job and I wish I had one. I love "pesant" blouses from any country, and wish they were available more easily to purchase. They are smart, comfortable and most of all Beautiful!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Incredibly beautiful


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful...lovely work.
:thumbup:


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

That is stunning......what fabulous work!


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Lovely stitches. Be proud as you wear it.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful .. Well done.. :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

You should be proud to wear it. It's very pretty.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty, you should be proud.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Work looks lovely-- wear it proudly! I've seen this type work up close and marvel at the hours you must have spent doing it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Truly a work of art..it is beautiful...no wonder you are so proud of it...and rightly so...


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

just beautiful


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I am headed to Romania in three weeks, can't wait to see the handiwork they have over there.


----------



## MRSCW (Nov 3, 2012)

very professional welldone


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Wear is proudly &#9829;&#9829; a work of art.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Wow lovely blouse.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

An object of beauty, wear it with pride in your talents and you are promoting ethnic embroidery. Other countries do have some of the most intricate and beautiful embroidery. A study of other countries handwork is fascinating, keep up the good work.


----------



## DinahV (Feb 3, 2015)

Looks beautiful and perhaps more importantly very cool and comfortable!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

All my ancestors were Romanian. I would be willing to learn cross stitch to make this lovely top.


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree with Patrice - this style of blouse is classic and always a standout. Beautiful job on your embroidery. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

its gorgeous!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.. so similar except the colours, to the the Hungarian blouse and vest I was gifted with by my husbands mother. Will post a picture of them when I get back to the city... am at the lake cabin just now.. xows


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

This is SO gorgeous! You have every reason to be very proud of it!

Hazel


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

Your blouse is so beautiful! Over here we would call your embroidery "blackwork". This type of embroidery became popular in the time of King Henry VIII after he married Katherine of Aragon who came from Spain. I wonder if your Romanian embroidery and blackwork have anything in common? Again, beautiful work!


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

Your blouse is so beautiful! Over here we would call your embroidery "blackwork". This type of embroidery became popular in the time of King Henry VIII after he married Katherine of Aragon who came from Spain. I wonder if your Romanian embroidery and blackwork have anything in common? Again, beautiful work!


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

Your blouse is so beautiful! Over here we would call your embroidery "blackwork". This type of embroidery became popular in the time of King Henry VIII after he married Katherine of Aragon who came from Spain. I wonder if your Romanian embroidery and blackwork have anything in common? Again, beautiful work!


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

Your blouse is so beautiful! Over here we would call your embroidery "blackwork". This type of embroidery became popular in the time of King Henry VIII after he married Katherine of Aragon who came from Spain. I wonder if your Romanian embroidery and blackwork have anything in common? Again, beautiful work!


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

The embroidery is exquisite; you did wonderful work. My Mom used to make me peasant blouses with embroidery as a teen when they were once "in style". I personally don't think they ever go out of style you just think that way when you're 16 years old...lol


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful embroidery work. How special to keep a craft / art from your origins going forward.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

It is beautiful x wear it with pride xx


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous, for your first time you did an outstanding job


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

It's absolutely stunning! Your do lovely work.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Tove said:


> Incredibly beautiful


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Enjoy wearing your gorgeous blouse


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.. so similar except the colours, to the the Hungarian blouse and vest I was gifted with by my husbands mother. Will post a picture of them when I get back to the city... am at the lake cabin just now.. xows


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful blouse. Wear it proudly.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, that is stunning, well done you for making it with all that wonderful cross stitch pattern.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunning work, it looks beautiful on too, you should be very proud, what an achievement


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd be proud too - it's gorgeous!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

You did a wonderful job. Enjoy.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

lumi said:


> This is my first romanian blouse , called "Ie" .
> It was an old dream of mine that finally became true .
> I'm very proud to wear it !!


Your ie is absolutely beautiful !!!!!! All your work is stunning! I still remember the pretty blouse you made for your daughter.
Anna


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

So pretty! Nice job.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

That's beautiful. I should thing that much patience was needed. Are the colours traditional too?


----------

